
Sirin Labs unveils luxury smartphone for security-conscious traveling executives - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3077309/mobile-wireless/sirin-labs-unveils-luxury-smartphone-for-security-conscious-traveling-executives.html#tk.twt_nww
======
HackedBunny
Don't know what it's like now, but their web site allowed you to sign up for
email updates via plain old HTTP not so long ago -- very security-conscious!

